

Ask HN: Where to invest $5K? - gdhillon

Is it possible to start some startup with this money? If someone have some success stories to share with us it would be more than welcome.
======
JamesPeterson
Personal development. $5k won't last you long with a startup, but if you can
use the money to obtain a better job it might make it easier to work around.

------
bigohms
It all depends on your definition of "some start up". A mobile fruit stand
costs $25 for licensing fees and around $250 in inventory around these parts.
On the other hand, launching a domain registrar is looking more like a startup
business needing around $250-300K.

I would recommend you keep your eyes open for a problem, then build a solution
to address said issue. Focus your resources on growing your user base and then
your revenue slowly. Look into the term "bootstrapping" for businesses funded
this way.

------
mrkmcknz
$5k is such a small amount and even some seed funding rounds will run up legal
fee's not too short of that.

Personally, I'd sit tight on it until you get around $15,000-$25,000.

------
fezzl
Contrary to what some people might say here, $5k is a lot of money. It is
entirely possible to build a company and bring it to (ramen) profitability
with less than $5k. I personally barely spent $1k this _year_.

~~~
mattm
Including your living costs? Where do you live? You spend less than
$100/month?

When people say "ramen profitable" it generally means paying you enough to
live on cheaply so you have all your time to work on the business.

------
abbasmehdi
Kickstarter, IndieGoGo, Invested.in, Pledge Music, Sellaband and Spot.us.

